# Clutch pedal problem, and help would be great...



## BoostedVR4 (Sep 12, 2004)

After doing my swap, my clutch pedal has not been the same. Let me try to describe it. Lets say from full up to fully down to the floor, we have 6 inches of movement. Ok, the first 2 inches of movement is absolute slop, does nothing. The rest to the floor is fine. Firm pedal, clutch disengages, re-engages fine. Let off the pedal, it will come up about 4 inches, then stick. I have to get my foot under it, to lift it the remaining 2 inches. Also, the pedal has had a really loud squeak since I got the car. Also it doesn't seem like the actuall clutch engagement uses enough space. (2 inches of slip rather than say 3) All we did after the swap was bleed the cutch (same as the brakes, and they are fine) and adjust the rod under the pedal to make the actual engagement closer to the floor. I have it engaging about 2 inches off the floor, instead of 3-4 (like it was).

I have an RPS max clutch w/6 puck disk and a Fidanza flywheel.

I'm thinking, maybe the spring thats down there on the pedal is beat? The car does have 150k miles. Or does this sound like a hydro problem? Sometimes, on a cold start, the pedal will get stuck down far enought that I have to pump it to sort of loosen it up. And once while driving, I pushed in the clutch to change gear, and couldn't. I had to go to neutral, let off the pedal, lift it up with my foot (a good distance too) and then it was fine. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

well I just did my Clutch Master Cylinder and Slave Cylinder and if the S14 is the same as the S13 the clutch pedal doesnt have a spring. Its all done on the Master Cylinder Kicking it back.

Check the master cylinder on the back it should have an adjustment part you can turn to bring the pedal forward or back. Also fill your master cylinder res. and then re-bleed it. Then check the Slave cylinder to make sure it is enguaging the release fork correctly. Do this by getting under the car and have someone push the clutch in to see if the ram pushes against it all the way. It should be seen from the passanger side.

If you have a scraping sound it sounds like your not fully disengauging the clutch. Try adjusting the pedal hight first.

PS bleed the whole system you may have air in it also


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

BoostedVR4 said:


> Let off the pedal, it will come up about 4 inches, then stick. I have to get my foot under it, to lift it the remaining 2 inches. Also, the pedal has had a really loud squeak since I got the car.
> 
> I'm thinking, maybe the spring thats down there on the pedal is beat?


There's an assist spring at the pivot point of the clutch pedal which may be broken.


----------

